# Forum Argomenti di discussione Contabilità, bilancio e operazioni straordinarie  nota di debito

## cinque

Ho un dubbio su come funzionano le note di debito e come si registrano contabilmente.
Se ricevo una nota di debito da un mio cliente (presumo per problemi relativi alla lavorazione che io ho effettuato per conto loro), come va registrata?
Nel registro acquisti? E come contropartita?
Nel registro vendite con segno negativo?
Grazie!

----------


## Patty76

> Ho un dubbio su come funzionano le note di debito e come si registrano contabilmente.
> Se ricevo una nota di debito da un mio cliente (presumo per problemi relativi alla lavorazione che io ho effettuato per conto loro), come va registrata?
> Nel registro acquisti? E come contropartita?
> Nel registro vendite con segno negativo?
> Grazie!

  Scusa....non ho capito! 
Una nota di rettifica di una tua fattura non la dovresti fare tu??? 
Perchè te le manda il tuo cliente??'  :Confused:

----------


## cinque

Non è molto chiaro neanche a me perchè si tratta di un cliente dello studio che deve registrare questa nota di debito.
Mi ha detto che hanno effettuato delle lavorazioni ad un loro cliente, ma quest'ultimo ha emesso a loro una nota di debito perchè il prezzo che gli hanno fatto è superiore a quello concordato. Quindi non hanno emesso loro una nota di credito per la variazione del prezzo ma il cliente gli ha emesso una nota di debito.
Spero di essere stata un pochino più chiara.

----------


## Patty76

> Non è molto chiaro neanche a me perchè si tratta di un cliente dello studio che deve registrare questa nota di debito.
> Mi ha detto che hanno effettuato delle lavorazioni ad un loro cliente, ma quest'ultimo ha emesso a loro una nota di debito perchè il prezzo che gli hanno fatto è superiore a quello concordato. Quindi non hanno emesso loro una nota di credito per la variazione del prezzo ma il cliente gli ha emesso una nota di debito.
> Spero di essere stata un pochino più chiara.

  La procedura non mi sembra corretta..... 
Credo che l'azienda che ha effettuato il lavoro avrebbe dovuto emettere una nota di credito e non rivere una nota di debito dal cliente!!!  :EEK!:   
Comunque...lascio che qualcuno più esperto di me mi smentisca!!!!  :Big Grin:

----------


## swami

... mi capita di vedere questo comportamento quando il cliente addebita al fornitore dei danni, in questo caso nn è il fornitore a fare una nota per rettifica ma il cliente che addebita una "diferenza concordata" per danni appunto ... la differenza sul prezzo esattamente a cosa è dovuta?

----------


## cinque

non so, mi hanno solo detto che era stato pattuito un prezzo ma poi hanno fatturato una cifra più alta e quindi il cliente ha emesso la nota di debito per la differenza.

----------


## Lorena2546

Se non ho capito male &#232; stata emessa nota di debito perch&#232; il prezzo concordato era diverso.... Quindi il cliente ha addebitato la differenza al fornitore!
Io nn ho mai visto fare note di debito per questo motivo... era meglio una rettifica del prezzo con nota di accredito da parte del fornitore.
buon lavoro
Lorena

----------


## danilo sciuto

E' vero quello che dici, Lorena. 
Il fatto è che per "ritocchi" in più alle fatture il metodo della nota di debito è quello più usato in quanto più snello. 
La nota di debito altro non è che una fattura di conguaglio (perdonatemi l'espressione poco tecnica, ma rende l'idea).   :Smile:    

> Se non ho capito male è stata emessa nota di debito perchè il prezzo concordato era diverso.... Quindi il cliente ha addebitato la differenza al fornitore!
> Io nn ho mai visto fare note di debito per questo motivo... era meglio una rettifica del prezzo con nota di accredito da parte del fornitore.
> buon lavoro
> Lorena

----------


## hillary

Comunque la domanda rimane la stessa anche per me..... 
ok per la registrazione della nota di credito ma nel caso prospettato c'è una nota di debito emessa dal cliente a storno della fattura precedentemente emessa dal fornitore.
Questo può accadere quando il cessionario di sua iniziativa intende stornare l'importo che gli è stato addebitato dal fornitore emettendo una nota di debito fuori campo iva, non essendo autorizzato dal cedente alla rettifica ai fini IVA oppure allorquando vengano addebitate delle somme per non aver rispettato obblighi contrattuali (ritardi, penalità, difetti....) art. 15 c.1 n.1. 
Per la registrazione? Io generalmente la N.D. ricevuta dal cliente la registro negli acquisti con segno + (non essendo a storno di acquisti) e come contropartita storno il ricavo (o rilevo un abbuono/sconto passivo). 
Ora però ho un problema.....
......mi è stata fatta una nota di debito da un cliente a storno di una fattura originariamente emessa senza iva a seguito di dichiarazione di intento ricevuta dal cliente stesso....come faccio per la registrazione della relativa N.D. emessa dal cliente? Certamente registrandola tra gli acquisti non posso portarla in diminuzione dell'importo delle operazioni non imponibili per dichiarazioni di intento (VE31)....
.....mi perdo qualcosa?

----------


## studio.fabriani

scusate, lo so che è una domanda stupida ma non riesco a capire i passaggi. In pratica una società ha emesso una fattura a un cliente per 3000 euro  comprensivi di iva. Il cliente invece estinguere il debito per 3000 euro ne ha pagati 3.200, quindi 200  in più. Ora vuole da questa società una nota di debito di 200 euro per giustificare l'uscita di questo importo oltre le 3000 esatte.. Vi premetto che la Società ha già restituito i soldi al cliente a mezzo bonifico. Secondo voi è corretto fare la nota di debito? non basta solo la restituzione dei soldi?
grazie

----------


## L'italiano

> scusate, lo so che è una domanda stupida ma non riesco a capire i passaggi. In pratica una società ha emesso una fattura a un cliente per 3000 euro  comprensivi di iva. Il cliente invece estinguere il debito per 3000 euro ne ha pagati 3.200, quindi 200  in più. Ora vuole da questa società una nota di debito di 200 euro per giustificare l'uscita di questo importo oltre le 3000 esatte.. Vi premetto che la Società ha già restituito i soldi al cliente a mezzo bonifico. Secondo voi è corretto fare la nota di debito? non basta solo la restituzione dei soldi?
> grazie

  Il cliente ha pagato 200 di troppo e il fornitore gliele restuisce?
Non c'è nota di debito da fare in quanto per l'appunto non c'è nessun addebito da 200, ma un errore a cui si rimedia con la restituzione del denaro.
Tutto qui.

----------


## studio.fabriani

grazie mille, infatti è quello che pensavo ma visto che il commercialista del cliente aveva preteso questa nota di debito mi era venuto il dubbio.

----------


## Korai

Ciao, ho una perplessità simile riguardo a un problema di un'azienda che seguo. 
Un cliente ha deciso arbitrariamente di pagare solo una parte di una fattura (si è fatto un auto-sconto). Ora chiede all'azienda, che non è d'accordo su questo auto-sconto, di emettere una nota di credito, in mancanza della quale emetterà una nota di debito. Ma è possibile una cosa del genere? E nel caso in cui voglia emettere questa nota di debito anche se non ha l'autorizzazione per farlo, cosa dovrebbe fare l'azienda fornitrice? Grazie in anticipo per l'aiuto.

----------


## Luca Bi

> Ciao, ho una perplessità simile riguardo a un problema di un'azienda che seguo. 
> Un cliente ha deciso arbitrariamente di pagare solo una parte di una fattura (si è fatto un auto-sconto). Ora chiede all'azienda, che non è d'accordo su questo auto-sconto, di emettere una nota di credito, in mancanza della quale emetterà una nota di debito. Ma è possibile una cosa del genere? E nel caso in cui voglia emettere questa nota di debito anche se non ha l'autorizzazione per farlo, cosa dovrebbe fare l'azienda fornitrice? Grazie in anticipo per l'aiuto.

  Se il tuo cliente non vuole accettare la situazione dovrà rifiutare la nota di debito (che ha solo valore fiscale) ed iniziare le procedure per il recupero del credito.  
Ovviamente significa perdere il cliente...

----------


## Korai

> Se il tuo cliente non vuole accettare la situazione dovrà rifiutare la nota di debito (che ha solo valore fiscale) ed iniziare le procedure per il recupero del credito.  
> Ovviamente significa perdere il cliente...

  Ciao,
grazie per la tua risposta! Quello che mi chiedo però é: il cliente dell'azienda in questione, può seguire una procedura del genere? Perchè altrimenti chiunque riceva una fattura che non vuole pagare, potrebbe emettere una nota di debito! Non dovrebbe essere chi fornisce il servizio/merce a poter usare strumenti quali nota di credito e nota di debito piuttosto che chi li riceve?
Grazie

----------


## Andy Dufresne

> Ciao,
> grazie per la tua risposta! Quello che mi chiedo però é: il cliente dell'azienda in questione, può seguire una procedura del genere? Perchè altrimenti chiunque riceva una fattura che non vuole pagare, potrebbe emettere una nota di debito! Non dovrebbe essere chi fornisce il servizio/merce a poter usare strumenti quali nota di credito e nota di debito piuttosto che chi li riceve?
> Grazie

  Secondo me, è sicuramente così.
La nota di variazione in diminuzione può essere fatta dall'emittente della fattura.
La nota di variazione in aumento va fatta dall'emittente della fattura. 
La nota di debito può essere fatta dal cliente se si tratta di operazioni non rientranti nel regime IVA; in questo caso la nota di debito equivale ad una lettera ecc. 
La nota di debito (che poi è una fattura) emessa dal cliente per operazioni in regime IVA (imponibili, non imponibili o esenti) secondo me è sbagliata perchè l'emittente non fattura una vendita di beni o servizi.

----------


## Enry Fulci River

Salve, sono un ex promotore della vorwerk e a distanza di circa 3 anni, oggi mi arrivano 2 note di addebito, una di circa 189 euro e l'altra di poco più di 100 euro. Su entrambe le lettere relative a due clienti c'è scritto: 
Addebito contrattualmente previsto pari all'80 % delle provvigioni calcolato in misura proporzionale alla perdita subita dalla ditta mandante sulla vendita alla sig. ra. "...." vedi fattura nr "........" del "......." 
@ Da come capisco (se non erro), i due clienti non hanno pagato e quindi l'azienda mi ha tolto circa 300 euro in totale dalla cauzione. Se è così cosa dovrei fare?

----------


## silvia.p

come una fattura di acqusto!

----------


## dani67

Riapro questo post per un dubbio:
una nota di debito emessa su fattura datata maggio per un errore nell'aliquota iva (10 invece che 22) può essere emesse senza limite di tempo giusto? Poniamo anche il 1 settembre.
La maggior iva che l'emittente si trova a dover versare deve essere considerata come iva del II° trimestre (e quindi eventualmente ravveduta) oppure iva del III° trim. vista la data della nota di debito?
grazie.

----------


## Maria Teresa

Mi accodo alle vostre gentili risposte su questo argomento, io cliente ho ricevuto della merce con regolare fattura che ho completamente saldato, ora ho riscontrato dei difetti sulla merce e la ditta mi dovrebbe scontare il relativo importo da me già pagato. All'invio da parte mia della merce difettata dovrei emettere una nota di debito? Grazie anticipatamente per le gentili risposte

----------


## palmerone

Buongiorno, io ho il seguente problema: un cliente riceve una documento di trasporto da un fornitore cee con merce di fettosa.
Il cliente emette la nota di credito e la invia al fornitore cee. Dopo qualche giorno, arriva una nota di debito del fornitore che io ritengo sia errata in quanto è il cliente che deve rettifiare l'operazione con la nota di variazione. Il cliente ha effettuato la comunicazione con modello INTRA della nota di credito, secondo voi deve fare la comunicazione anche della nota di debito? Inoltre, contabilmente se registra anche la nota di debito in pratica rettifica 2 volte l'operazione di vendita. Che faccio? 
Grazie in anticipo.

----------

